# Non Car audio equipment in a car



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys,

So one of the first things that fascinated me about car audio, and especially old school car audio, was the thought of people using non car audio equipment in the car due to cost, availability, etc. For instance, the first time I saw Wayne Harris' Terminator online in its first build when he used the EV 30in subwoofer and EV 12" woofers and EV horns in his car. All PA type equipment if I'm not mistaken. However, one of the coolest looking and just over all coolest systems I've seen. 

I recently purchased an EV 18in subwoofer, it looks just like a smaller version of the EV 30in Wayne used. It's an EVM 18B Pro Line. Basically like a PA type subwoofer. Not optimal for car installation, but i'm going to use it anyway. **Note: I know there are many better subwoofers for my application, but I'm gonna be stubborn and use this one**

Being that I'm a junkie for nostalgia, I wanna hear about other instances of adapting equipment for car use. I love the imagination behind it. Before it was as easy as it is now, where every type of component has a car audio version.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

back in the day (dont you love that phrase) when I used to read CSR every month. I saw a guy that did an install using Rane studio 31 band mono EQs. was pretty cool, had them rack mounted in the rear of the car. he had to have the power supplies biult special since they were for 110VAC not 12VDC


----------



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

minbari said:


> back in the day (dont you love that phrase) when I used to read CSR every month. I saw a guy that did an install using Rane studio 31 band mono EQs. was pretty cool, had them rack mounted in the rear of the car. he had to have the power supplies biult special since they were for 110VAC not 12VDC


Haha, back in the day. Best way to say it. I wish I had been there to see all of this stuff new. And it's funny you should mention that, I was going to mention almost that exact thing. Except I was going to mention the famous SpeakerWorks Buick Grand National that had two studio EQ's in it and I think a studio type crossover.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

for all I know that was it. black monte carlo SS seems to ring a bell, but I dont remember. it defintely had two of the EQs since they were mono.


----------



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

minbari said:


> for all I know that was it. black monte carlo SS seems to ring a bell, but I dont remember. it defintely had two of the EQs since they were mono.


This it?

SpeakerWorks/USD Audio Install Gallery

If not, I can imagine the other set up was similar. Doesn't seem like there was an abundance of any kind of signal processors/eq's available in those early days. And even the ones available didn't offer the flexibility that a 30+ band per channel EQ could offer.


----------



## sjr033 (Dec 30, 2011)

I remember seeing the Rane in a few different cars. A '93? Red Mustang hard top, comes to mind, Rockford DSM amps in the floor under the seats. The "GO TO" eq was the Audio Control EQT. Single channel, 30 band. PPI made a 30 band and so did Phoenix Gold. Rockford was one of the first I remember making a "modern" eq/crossover. The Symmetry EPX2. 28band eq/crossover/remote display. So there was definitely 30 band eq's available in the 90's.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Hifonics made a nice 10 band peq with 9v line driver built in. early 90s

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk


----------

